# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Câu đố sợi dây!

## sevenup024

Có 2 sợi dây giống nhau. Mỗi dây cháy hết trong vòng 1h. Nhưng vì sợi dây được chế tạo theo tiêu chuẩn VN nên lồi lõm lung tung. Nghĩa là sợi dây cháy hết trong 1h nhưng ko có nghĩa là nửa sợi dây cháy hết trong 30 phút. Làm thế nào để canh được 45 phút (chỉ sử dụng 2 sợi dây và 1 cái bật lửa)

----------


## thaonguyen0494

Đốt sợi dây 1 từ 2 đầu.Khi cháy hết là hết 30 phút.Chập sợi dây thứ 2 làm 4 rồi đốt 1 đầu.Cháy hết là hết 15 phút.Vậy là được 45 phút.Chẳng biết có đúng không[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## encomvn

dùng đồng hồ ngồi mà đo ......đơn giản thế mà ko ai nói

----------


## thanhtuancr7

gập đoi doạn day 1 rồi đốt,nếu cháy hết là 30 phút.gập làm 4 sợi dây thứ hai và đôts nếu cháy hết là 15 phút.khong bít có đúng không?

----------


## hoa nam anh

Câu hỏi của bạn tớ chưa rõ lắm, canh hết 45 phút là canh để đốt 1 sợi dây hay cả 2 vậy?

----------


## Diemasp1

cắt đôi là 30 phút, lấy 1 nửa cắt đôi nữa là 15 phút sau đó lấy sơi 30 phút và sơi 15 phút do lên sơi còn nguyên, cắt cho = 2 sơi đó ghép lại. xong 45 phút

----------


## anhvan

Nếu muốn cháy trong thời gian nhanh nhất thì cuộn tròn sợi dây lại rồi dùng bật lủa đốt có phải nhanh không? Nhưng nếu canh cho 45 phút cháy hết sợi dây thì 20 phút đầu tiên cứ để cho nó cháy. Rồi dập ngọn lửa đi, cuộn 2 sợi tròn dây lại rồi đốt tiếp. Nếu thừa thời gian hoặc thiếu thì cứ tìm thêm 2 cái sợi dây khác nữa để thí nghiệm lại.

----------


## hienpq

Cháy 1 giờ hết 1 sợi dây mà 45' thì ko biết bao nhiêu...
Đơn giản hết sức, đốt sợi dây đó trong 15' rồi dập là biết liền. Rồi đem đo coi nó còn bao nhiêu --> đáp án

----------


## hoang_kisirong

Cẩn thận khéo lại mắc bẫy nữa đó...
vì theo tiêu chuẩn VN mà... nửa sợi dây chưa chắc cháy trong 30 phút...suy ra cả sợi dây chưa chắc cháy trong 60 phút....Câu này không có lời giải

----------


## tamdeptrai

hàng lõm thì khó mà tính thật!

----------

